# Women & Bikes Pictorial



## filmonger (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 12, 2016)

This thread could be called, "Spinsters & Bicycles"
As opposed to the "Bikes & Babes" thread.


----------



## filmonger (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## mike j (Feb 12, 2016)

Alright, now you're breaking out some cuties. The girl riding the bone shaker, I think is especially sweet, considering the era.


----------



## filmonger (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## vincev (Feb 12, 2016)

Some really "handsome" ladies there.lol


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 12, 2016)

vincev said:


> Some really "handsome" ladies there.lol





Frightening
 I'm keeping this one and deleting the rest:


----------



## Princeton (Feb 12, 2016)

....Mom and Dad.....


----------



## IngoMike (Feb 12, 2016)

Fantastic! Keep them coming!


----------



## filmonger (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## barracuda (Feb 13, 2016)

filmonger said:


> View attachment 284763




That not just any woman on a bike. That's Margaret Gast, Flying Merkel rider, world cycling champion, and motordome board track racer.









http://www.theflyingmerkel.com/site/margaret-gast,73.html


----------



## barracuda (Feb 13, 2016)

Gast, doing some showing off on the vertical wall:


----------



## filmonger (Feb 14, 2016)

Gast....It would be interesting to know more!


----------



## filmonger (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 14, 2016)

View attachment 285458


----------



## filmonger (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## dfa242 (Feb 14, 2016)

My parents with a kid from the neighborhood, circa 1949.


----------



## vincev (Feb 14, 2016)

I can see why men drank so much back then.Whats the best way to turn a dog into a fox.....Have about 7 drinks.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 14, 2016)

vincev said:


> I can see why men drank so much back then.Whats the best way to turn a dog into a fox.....Have about 7 drinks.



I can see that haha.


----------



## vincev (Feb 14, 2016)

vincev said:


> I can see why men drank so much back then.Whats the best way to turn a dog into a fox.....Have about 7 drinks.



Ladies were not allowed to laugh before 1940.


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 14, 2016)

That's a young Norma Jean Baker with the pup in the basket in the small color photo circa 1946 in post #17.


Ed

PS - Norma Jean AKA Marilyn Monroe


----------



## rocketman (Feb 14, 2016)

princeton said:


> View attachment 284991 ....Mom and Dad.....



great pic's


----------



## ZOO (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 15, 2016)

Ms Jenner counts now! - though...I think you might be hard pressed to find a picture after the transition.


----------



## filmonger (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 17, 2016)

View attachment 286549

 View attachment 286554 

 

View attachment 286555


----------



## filmonger (Feb 17, 2016)

I remember when we used to see who could get the longest chopper forks!


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 17, 2016)

*~ Bicycle Face ~*

*

*


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 17, 2016)

~ Wednesday’s Child ~


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 17, 2016)

*Art-deco smile !*
*

*


----------



## barracuda (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## brwstrmgmt (Feb 17, 2016)

Great thread!  Anyone have pics of ladies on Ingo bikes?


----------



## filmonger (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## 2jakes (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## 2jakes (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## hellshotrods (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## hellshotrods (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## hellshotrods (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## mrg (Feb 18, 2016)

one of the few in this thread that's worth a second look


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 19, 2016)

Anyone recognize Kim Novak in post #44?


----------



## Social Suicide (Feb 19, 2016)

nichelle[/url] by social suicide, on Flickr[/IMG] Yeah, that's her, in her uniform, ON A MOULTON!


----------



## cbudsbikes (Feb 20, 2016)

ZOO said:


> View attachment 285809



wait, what the? oh ya, caitlyn, i almost forgot


----------



## hellshotrods (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## hellshotrods (Feb 25, 2016)

Mark helped this one out.........


----------



## catfish (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## barracuda (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## partsguy (Feb 26, 2016)

mrg said:


> one of the few in this thread that's worth a second look




Best one in this thread. SCOTT! Can we have her on the front page? Pretty please?


----------



## filmonger (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Rivnut (Feb 29, 2016)

Elizabeth Taylor in post #66


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 29, 2016)

Another picture of Norma Jean Baker (AKA Marilyn Monroe)


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 29, 2016)

Bar Rafaeli - 2009 Sports Illustrated swimsuit cover model


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 29, 2016)

Who cares if the bike is cheap Chinese junk?  No one is paying any attention to the bike anyway.


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 29, 2016)

A picture is worth 10,000 words


----------



## barracuda (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 20, 2016)

Some provactive stuff


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 20, 2016)

Back pedaling.

 Coasting.


----------



## barracuda (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## 2jakes (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## 2jakes (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## 2jakes (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## 2jakes (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 25, 2016)

....


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 26, 2016)

Hoofhearted:
This is a promo shot from film “One Week” with Buster Keaton made in 1920.
Did you ever find out who made this bike?


----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 26, 2016)

2jakes said:


>



Beautiful.


----------



## filmonger (Mar 27, 2016)

1898....


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 29, 2016)

...


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 2, 2016)

Techniques


----------



## filmonger (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Apr 3, 2016)

The Doris Day pic used in the Schwinn ad posted above. 



Audrey Hepburn



Eartha Kitt on a Mercury


----------



## filmonger (Apr 4, 2016)

Sexism 1897 style..

..


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 6, 2016)

...


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 7, 2016)

Drew Barrymore


Natalie Wood


Shelley Winters


----------



## filmonger (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Apr 17, 2016)

....


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 17, 2016)

...


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 18, 2016)

...Fay Wray

 Helen Twelvetrees

 Janet Blair


----------



## filmonger (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 22, 2016)

View attachment 308061


----------



## filmonger (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 24, 2016)

Carole Lombard - the love of Clark Gable's life, great actress/comedienne (To Be or Not to Be, 1939) - she was killed in a plane crash on a War Bond drive in 1942



https://pinuppickspenup.com/

Grace Kelly


 

Twiggy (great bike)


 

Audrey Hepburn 


 
http://www.bikepretty.com/blog/2013/05/for-her-birthday-12-shots-of-audrey-hepburn-on-a-bike


----------



## Greg M. (Apr 25, 2016)

What?
No Queen " Fat bottom Girls " poster?
That poster hung in the back of the bike shop I used to work at when I was 15.
No wonder my productivity was low!
Great thread and pictures.
Natalie Wood is my favorite for sure.

Thanks,
Greg M.


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 26, 2016)

...Raquel Torres


Deborah Kerr



Lola Albright


----------



## filmonger (Apr 27, 2016)

1907


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 27, 2016)

..


----------



## filmonger (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 28, 2016)

View attachment 310260


----------



## filmonger (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 28, 2016)

I have failed miserably at trying not to repeat images..... but I will still attempt the no duplicates rule. Apologies to others who may have posted some of these images as well. I want us all to contribute as much as possible to this thread.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 28, 2016)

unfortunately, this was the best I could find of Constance Bennett



 

another great photo of Carole Lombard, the cover photo for Hollywood Rides a Bike


 

Rita Hayworth makes a great stoker


----------



## barracuda (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 29, 2016)

Paris during the Occupation (imagine Paris without cars)

woman taxi stoker




styling




passenger




taxi racers




https://janheine.wordpress.com/2013/12/06/cycling-under-the-german-occupation/

This is the technology that came out of Paris in the occupation - she's a lady, too


 
http://www.reneherse.com/RHchrome45racer.html

and her dear sister


 
https://janheine.wordpress.com/2011/12/17/the-technical-trials/


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 29, 2016)

as a nice follow up to those two French '40s 18-lb steel bikes
Ava Gardner, who had an 18-inch waist. 



and on the set of The Sun Also Rises, she drank Hemingway under the table every night

Susan Hayward




Still from the movie The Longest Day


 
the actress is Irma Dimrick, the mission is sabotage


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 30, 2016)

...


----------



## filmonger (May 1, 2016)

1910


----------



## filmonger (May 2, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (May 7, 2016)




----------



## bulldog1935 (May 7, 2016)

put in a plug for Chuck Schmidt, who made me some nice Veloflex tee shirts
http://www.velo-retro.com/T-pinups.html 


 
if you have a bike graphic you want on a shirt (or musette bag, cycling cap) he'll make it


----------



## filmonger (May 8, 2016)

1905


----------



## Rivnut (May 9, 2016)

Miss Gulch


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 10, 2016)

got the music playing brass in my head now

back on topic, arguably the most famous bicycle poster of all time, Alphonse Mucha, 1902.



you'll note his eye for the structure of bicycles is as accurate as his eye for the structure of women

Great story about his rise to prominence as the loudest voice of Art Nouveau (= black-line comic book art for the masses).
He was a choir master in Brno and had no idea painting could be a livelihood.  A visiting icon restorationist saw the quality in his painting hobby and told him he should head to Paris.  One day he was buying art supplies.  Sarah Bernhardt walked in, lamenting at the owner about the poor quality of the recent stage bill poster art she had received from the owner's charge.  She said anyone could do better and pointed at Mucha.  So he got the work.  After his first poster was spread across Paris, every copy had been stolen within 3 hours.
this:


 
http://www.muchafoundation.org/gallery/themes/theme/sarah-bernhardt


----------



## cds2323 (May 17, 2016)

.


----------



## cds2323 (May 17, 2016)

.


----------



## cds2323 (May 17, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (May 17, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (May 17, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (May 19, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (May 19, 2016)




----------



## barracuda (May 19, 2016)




----------



## bulldog1935 (May 19, 2016)

Kate Hepburn


 

Bardot


 

Rita Hayworth




Rudge


----------



## filmonger (May 19, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (May 19, 2016)




----------



## bulldog1935 (May 20, 2016)

wannabe Mucha


 


 


 
the real deal


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 20, 2016)

knickers


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Jun 2, 2016)

View attachment 323788 View attachment 323788


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 2, 2016)

I bet that rod-brake roadster came from the Army Navy Stores catalog


----------



## filmonger (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 17, 2016)

Fast Women
1898


 

1896, Miss Reillo


 

1897  "black magic"


 

Eileen Sheridan, 1950


----------



## filmonger (Jun 17, 2016)

I have been quite remiss on the no repeat policy.....I suggest we all find more orig material.


----------



## catfish (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## barracuda (Jun 19, 2016)

Check out the matching Pierces...

http://www.loc.gov/pictures/resource/ggbain.31592/



 



 

From this page:


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 19, 2016)

Is this the tame version of "babes and bicycles"?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 19, 2016)

I think it's supposed to be antique/vintage
how about vintage recumbents?


----------



## barracuda (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## barracuda (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## barracuda (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## tikicruiser (Jun 19, 2016)

I wonder what kind of wine she's drinking, a Cabernet, or perhap's a Pinot Noir ?


----------



## filmonger (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 7, 2016)

1943 - bicycle togs were improving


----------



## filmonger (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Jul 22, 2016)

1895 don'ts for woman bicycle riders from the New York World 1895


Don’t be a fright.
Don’t faint on the road.
Don’t wear a man’s cap.
Don’t wear tight garters.
Don’t forget your toolbag
Don’t attempt a “century.”
Don’t coast. It is dangerous.
Don’t boast of your long rides.
Don’t criticize people’s “legs.”
Don’t wear loud hued leggings.
Don’t cultivate a “bicycle face.”
Don’t refuse assistance up a hill.
Don’t wear clothes that don’t fit.
Don’t neglect a “light’s out” cry.
Don’t wear jewelry while on a tour.
Don’t race. Leave that to the scorchers.
Don’t wear laced boots. They are tiresome.
Don’t imagine everybody is looking at you.
Don’t go to church in your bicycle costume.
Don’t wear a garden party hat with bloomers.
Don’t contest the right of way with cable cars.
Don’t chew gum. Exercise your jaws in private.
Don’t wear white kid gloves. Silk is the thing.
Don’t ask, “What do you think of my bloomers?”
Don’t use bicycle slang. Leave that to the boys.
Don’t go out after dark without a male escort.
Don’t go out without a needle, thread and thimble.
Don’t try to have every article of your attire “match.”
Don’t let your golden hair be hanging down your back.
Don’t allow dear little Fido to accompany you
Don’t scratch a match on the seat of your bloomers.
Don’t discuss bloomers with every man you know.
Don’t appear in public until you have learned to ride well.
Don’t overdo things. Let cycling be a recreation, not a labor.
Don’t ignore the laws of the road because you are a woman.
Don’t try to ride in your brother’s clothes “to see how it feels.”
Don’t scream if you meet a cow. If she sees you first, she will run.
Don’t cultivate everything that is up to date because yon ride a wheel.
Don’t emulate your brother’s attitude if he rides parallel with the ground.
Don’t undertake a long ride if you are not confident of performing it easily.
Don’t appear to be up on “records” and “record smashing.” That is sporty.


----------



## filmonger (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Jul 22, 2016)

Some medical experts in the day claimed - Bicycle face...LOL


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Jul 22, 2016)

View attachment 342578


----------



## filmonger (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Jul 22, 2016)

Interesting idea....


----------



## filmonger (Jul 22, 2016)

Cool Stunts


----------



## filmonger (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## nycet3 (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Aug 1, 2016)

A few of these were in the orig pics post.... thank you to all who provided the images - reposting here based on gender.


----------



## filmonger (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Artifex (Aug 3, 2016)

Jeff54 said:


> Frightening
> I'm keeping this one and deleting the rest:



I'm with you on this one Jeff.  Beautiful.


----------



## spoker (Aug 4, 2016)

nycet3 said:


> View attachment 345525



got milk?


----------



## buickmike (Aug 4, 2016)

Those big Juggernaut won't protect her if she falls offa that bike!


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Sep 14, 2016)

"http://giphy.com/gifs/francois-truffaut-bernadette-lafont-les-mistons-8qXAWls6gd0aY"


----------



## filmonger (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Oct 14, 2016)

These are from the Christ Church Library Collection http://christchurchcitylibraries.com/Heritage/Photos/Disc2/Thumbnails/


----------



## filmonger (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Balloonatic (Oct 17, 2016)

Wow... these are all just so wonderful! I can't stop looking at them. Thank you for posting so many GREAT photos... I have a dopey, involuntary grin on my face... Wow.


----------



## filmonger (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## bricycle (Oct 17, 2016)

filmonger said:


> View attachment 371516 View attachment 371517 View attachment 371518 View attachment 371519 View attachment 371520



Guy in the bib overalls looks "post mortem"


----------



## filmonger (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Oct 28, 2016)

Silver Kings.


----------



## filmonger (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Oct 30, 2016)

Huffman- ~1948



Monark- 1941ish


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 3, 2016)

WW 2.


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 3, 2016)

Martha Raye-  1941, in a Shelby.


----------



## filmonger (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 8, 2016)

Bearings 1897


----------



## filmonger (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Nov 11, 2016)

Colson


----------



## filmonger (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## frankster41 (Nov 14, 2016)

Horse Tricycle


----------



## filmonger (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 15, 2016)

The Bicycling world 1905


----------



## filmonger (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## GTs58 (Dec 1, 2016)

One of my favs.


----------



## filmonger (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## 2jakes (Dec 2, 2016)

Bicycle attire from T.O.C.


----------



## filmonger (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## dougfisk (Dec 5, 2016)

FM - I* love* the pics... but you seem to have lost the meme... on your own thread!    _Where da wimminz?  :eek:_


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 5, 2016)

dougfisk said:


> _Where's da wimminz? _




*Da wimminz gots no time fer ridin' bikes now...
check later! 












*


----------



## bricycle (Dec 5, 2016)

dougfisk said:


> FM - I* love* the pics... but you seem to have lost the meme... on your own thread!    _Where da wimminz?  :eek:_



in the rest rooms, where else?


----------



## filmonger (Dec 8, 2016)

Woooops - messed up

Back to the Orig theme.


----------



## filmonger (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Dec 8, 2016)

Western Flyer Super


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 8, 2016)

Shelbys


----------



## bricycle (Dec 8, 2016)

filmonger said:


> View attachment 375871 View attachment 375872 View attachment 375873



I did some research, I believe top bike model is non other than a very young Ellie MacPherson (Austrailian bike & model)


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 8, 2016)

My Grandma on her Shelby around 1937, and Dona with her DX in 1941 at age 8, and when we bought it from her at age 83.  
Darcie


----------



## filmonger (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Dec 9, 2016)

Here's the ad for the Pink Witch with Jackie Collins announcement shown in post #291.


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 10, 2016)

From "_Lure of the Open Road" _  by  T.P. Jones


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## 2jakes (Dec 10, 2016)

Badge & crank look similar to my Iver Johnson bike.


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 14, 2016)

http://www.bikeradar.com/us/women/gear/article/lady-cycling-advice-1897-48794/


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Nashman (Dec 17, 2016)

Those are excellent pictures. The sport, utility, and hobby is equally appreciated in these pictures, and gals looked after their bikes better than guys, so many of them have lasted the test of time FAR better. I compare it to 4 door cars ( I happen to be a car nut too). They are just starting to be appreciated more. My 1st ballooner was bought in Grand Forks, ND over 35 years ago. A gals Hiawatha. I still have it. My daughter is pictured on it here about 10 years ago, and on her scooter at an earlier age ( was my Ex wife's bike then) and now is my girlfriends. I bought a really fine gals '48 Monark ( all original) a month ago. Yeah, I ride a guys bike, but can appreciate the gals bikes, and am comfortable enough as a "manly" guy to ride a gals bike once in awhile...lol....

Gals should be encouraged to ride, restore, and refurbish the history of bicycles by enjoying the hobby along with guys, and usually ride a better looking original!!  The lines of a gals bike are beautiful, such as they are with guys bikes. Look at cars. No gender difference there. My '54 Nash Metropolitan was "kinda" a gals grocery getter ( sexist....well, it wasn't then?) when introduced in '54. Do I hang my head when I drive it? Heck no!!

Anyway, that my "rant" for today. And "no" my girlfriend didn't make me write this..lol...  She is a strong proponent for  equality, so may smile at this, but may never see it. She likes to ride, but doesn't care less about my soap box rants!

Cheers, and enjoy!  Bob


----------



## filmonger (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 17, 2016)

Nice legs!
It goes to show, what a ride coast to coast to coast in 1947 will do for the physique.


----------



## filmonger (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 18, 2016)

The Happy Hour - Berlin 1897


----------



## filmonger (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 20, 2016)

“Billie” Samuel, Melbourne-Sydney, Sydney-Melbourne, 1934


 


1888 - Mrs F. M. Cossitt: The First Woman to Ride a Bicycle in New York


 


Ida M. Rew’s Athletic Suit For Ladies, 1895




Evelyn Stevens Battenkill - current women's hour record holder - 47.980 km - 2009


----------



## filmonger (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 22, 2016)

Sophia Loren


----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 22, 2016)

Jayne Mansfield 



 

More Jayne.. Va-va-voooom!!!


 


 


 

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 23, 2016)

Fltwd57 said:


> Sophia Loren
> 
> View attachment 399823







sorry, this is Irma Demrick in The Longest Day about to a sabotage a train  
I know, _what _train?  
(I posted her about 10 pages ago)


----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 23, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> sorry, this is Irma Demrick in The Longest Day about to a sabotage a train
> (I posted her about 10 pages ago)




You are correct, my mistake.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 23, 2016)

Fltwd57 said:


> You are correct, my mistake.







way cool - I'm surprised Jayne doesn't have like an oversized front tire.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 24, 2016)

How 'bout some gratuitous Ann-Margret motorsickle action!!!



 


 





  :eek:


----------



## filmonger (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Dec 28, 2016)

Debbie Reynolds.  April 1,1932-December 28,2016.


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 28, 2016)

Debbie Reynolds


----------



## filmonger (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## SHO2010 (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Feb 8, 2017)

I've already posted this elsewhere on the cave but in case you missed it I'm reposting it here.
Somewhere in England, 17th June 1938.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 8, 2017)

Damn touchscreens! I've written cave for cabe again!!!


----------



## Fltwd57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Anita Ekberg


----------



## filmonger (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 16, 2017)

1897


----------



## filmonger (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## None (Feb 23, 2017)

filmonger said:


> View attachment 425115 View attachment 425114
> 
> View attachment 425116




This is beautiful!! Love all of these old posters! Thank you for sharing. @filmonger


----------



## filmonger (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Bozman (Mar 13, 2017)

1941 Huffman

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## bikebozo (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 30, 2017)

1894.... First Woman to Win a Bicycle race.


----------



## filmonger (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 1, 2017)

blessings...


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 1, 2017)

http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-39351162
*Is it foolish for a woman to cycle alone across the Middle East?*

*

 *
*

 *
*

 *
*

 *


----------



## filmonger (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Nashman (Apr 4, 2017)

filmonger said:


> View attachment 285448 View attachment 285447 View attachment 285446 View attachment 285445 View attachment 285444 View attachment 285443 View attachment 285442 View attachment 285441 View attachment 285440 View attachment 285439



All your pictures are SUPERB!  Thanks!!


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 5, 2017)

First cycle in Feltwell, near Bristol, England


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 5, 2017)

I think it's already been here (as about half on this thread), but a cool photo


----------



## filmonger (Apr 10, 2017)

Yea....apologies for all the repeats. From 1900.


----------



## filmonger (Apr 10, 2017)

1900


----------



## filmonger (Apr 10, 2017)

1900


----------



## filmonger (Apr 10, 2017)

Oct 1899 - Bell ringing


----------



## filmonger (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Balloontyre (May 2, 2017)

Strawberry Red, Lucile Ball


----------



## dnc1 (May 2, 2017)

Some French ladies, all early racers.....


----------



## filmonger (May 17, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (May 17, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (May 17, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (May 17, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (May 17, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (May 17, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (May 22, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 24, 2017)

You seen it here first


----------



## mrg (Aug 1, 2017)

let's bring this thread back up with Emma Stone & Lemon Peeler


----------



## filmonger (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Oct 9, 2017)

The legendary Beryl Burton.....


----------



## filmonger (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## 2jakes (Oct 17, 2017)

Everyone has their own unique style of riding a bike!


----------



## dougfisk (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Nov 5, 2017)

filmonger said:


> View attachment 703413 View attachment 703414



Great photos! Is that really a lefty chainset, or is it just a reversed image?


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 5, 2017)

Here’s another one with chainset on the left.
No caption or information given.


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 5, 2017)

Original was probably black & white print but was “hand-painted” by request. Similar to photos of deceased children which was very popular in that time period which today is seen as weird.


----------



## filmonger (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 14, 2017)

Jane Mansfield with a 1959 Raleigh.


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 18, 2017)

Rita Hayworth 1940's.


----------



## Reesatheresa (Nov 19, 2017)

[emoji2]



Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 19, 2017)

Reesatheresa said:


> [emoji2]View attachment 711873
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk




You just blew away my anticipation and hopes.


----------



## Boris (Nov 19, 2017)

Reesatheresa said:


> [emoji2]View attachment 711873
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk




I thought we were going for vintage bikes here?


----------



## Reesatheresa (Nov 21, 2017)

Boris said:


> I thought we were going for vintage bikes here?



My mistake.  I thought with the more recent photos the theme was "Boobs, butts and bikes", in that order.  

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## filmonger (Nov 21, 2017)

Highly likely these are repeats.....


----------



## filmonger (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 22, 2017)

filmonger said:


> View attachment 713094 View attachment 713093



tough to beat art nouveau bicycle posters


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Nov 23, 2017)

From the rear cover of the 1947 Raleigh bicycle maintenance handbook.....


----------



## abe lugo (Nov 23, 2017)

For the lefty chain photos, those look like tin type photos, which would be mirrored by default unless the photographer was setup to shoot corrected images. So yes most likely reversed.


----------



## filmonger (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Nov 26, 2017)

filmonger said:


> View attachment 714971 View attachment 714972 View attachment 714973 View attachment 714974 View attachment 714975 View attachment 714976 View attachment 714977 View attachment 714978



That last image looks like its from one of the celebrated 'porteurs' races in France.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 26, 2017)

how about Katherine Ross sitting on the top tube?


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## bricycle (Nov 27, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> how about Katherine Ross sitting on the top tube?
> View attachment 715409




This bike has a L o n g wheelbase!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 27, 2017)

2jakes said:


> View attachment 694095
> Everyone has their own unique style of riding a bike!




Take Me!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 27, 2017)

SHO2010 said:


> View attachment 709661




two gals maybe? ...oh, I see the beard now. Wait, some women have facial hair....


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 27, 2017)

bricycle said:


> Take Me!




She said you need to take off mask first to see what you look like!


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 27, 2017)

bricycle said:


> two gals maybe? ...oh, I see the beard now. Wait, some women have facial hair....



The bummer is cyclists are to dismount ,what about everyone else, they get to stay mounted?


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 28, 2017)

Reesatheresa said:


> [emoji2]View attachment 711873
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



What has been seen cannot be unseen...


----------



## Reesatheresa (Nov 28, 2017)

bikemonkey said:


> What has been seen cannot be unseen...



You are welcome.   You should see the stuff I send my husband while he is at work.  

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Muleman121 (Nov 29, 2017)

This looks like the old Encino Velodrome.    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## dougfisk (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## dougfisk (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## morton (Dec 19, 2017)

dougfisk said:


> View attachment 726376




I'd be walkin' the bike up that hill too, lady!


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## dougfisk (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Dec 22, 2017)

Raleigh ladies.....


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## mike j (Dec 29, 2017)

....


----------



## filmonger (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 19, 2018)

Somehow, it just doesn't get any sexier than welding up a straightbar Schwinn. Lol!


----------



## filmonger (Feb 13, 2018)

Mrs Mellrath.......



 

Carnival...


----------



## filmonger (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## 2jakes (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## dnc1 (Apr 17, 2018)

2jakes said:


> View attachment 788087
> View attachment 788088
> View attachment 788089



Fantastic photos, I particularly like the detail in that first image, love the facial expressions!


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 17, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> Fantastic photos, I particularly like the detail in that first image, love the facial expressions!




I can only imagine how difficult it must have been wearing all that material while riding a bicycle:








*Much better!*


----------



## dougfisk (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## filmonger (May 6, 2018)




----------



## cds2323 (May 23, 2018)




----------



## cds2323 (May 23, 2018)




----------



## cds2323 (May 23, 2018)

Colson


----------



## dougfisk (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Dayton Vintage Speed (Sep 7, 2018)

Dottie Farnsworth


----------



## anders1 (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Sven (Sep 7, 2018)

What makes women of the 40s and 50s so classy looking and beautiful?


----------



## dougfisk (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## SKPC (Oct 7, 2018)

Sven said:


> View attachment 865342
> What makes women of the 40s and 50s so classy looking and beautiful?




No plastic surgery or defacing of  themselves....oh, and practical shoes..


----------



## dougfisk (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## dougfisk (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## dougfisk (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 28, 2018)

Really nice 'retro', that looks like a solar cell panel charging station though


----------



## Dayton Vintage Speed (Oct 29, 2018)

Saving Tempest said:


> Really nice 'retro', that looks like a solar cell panel charging station though




I think that might be a 1950's air pump at a service station not a solar charging station.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## cds2323 (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## cds2323 (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## cds2323 (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## cds2323 (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## cds2323 (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## cds2323 (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## cds2323 (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## cds2323 (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## cds2323 (Apr 9, 2020)

Colsons


----------



## TrustRust (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## cds2323 (Apr 11, 2020)

.


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 11, 2020)

.


----------



## TrustRust (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 22, 2021)

From The Wizard of Oz Rob Zombie music video American witch


----------



## Rat Rod (Oct 18, 2021)

A Great photo and an awesome pic.


----------



## AndyA (Oct 23, 2021)

Alexis Rose riding her bike down the Main Street of Schitt's Creek.


----------



## Rat Rod (Apr 28, 2022)

Beautiful photo


----------



## veloturysta (Oct 16, 2022)

1919 Sarisbury, England. US Army Hospital 40.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 16, 2022)

.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 29, 2022)

My recently passed Aunt on her Elgin in 1946.


----------



## volksboy57 (Nov 10, 2022)

This is my Great Grandma.


----------



## veloturysta (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## veloturysta (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## veloturysta (Nov 15, 2022)

1896


----------



## veloturysta (Nov 15, 2022)

1896. Helen Baldwin


----------



## veloturysta (Nov 15, 2022)

1897. Tomlinson Hall, Indianapolis. Dottie Farnsworth, Tillie Anderson, Mate Christopher, Helen Baldwin i May Allen


----------

